# Windows 8 keep crashing



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

Just facing a problem of continuous crash of Win 8. Don't know why.:frown:

I got an error message "Your PC ran into a problem...." then I refreshed my PC.
After refresh Windows again crashed.

Please suggest a solution.

PC specs under My System in left side.


Regards,
Brock


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you recently started getting this problem? If so have you recently installed any new software/hardware?

Can you please check the following folder for memory dump files and upload them if they are present:

*C:\windows\minidump*


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks ganjeii for your quick response. I couldn't reply to you as I was out of town.

Minidump folder exists but how to upload files here i.e. "No option of uploading here"


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Click on this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html and follow these instructions and post in that section of the forum.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

ganjeii said:


> Have you recently started getting this problem? If so have you recently installed any new software/hardware?


 Yeah I installed a software & it led to crash. After refreshing the PC, my files lost & reinstalling the same software resulted in same problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What was the software you installed that causes the crash?

Did you try uninstalling that software?


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

what software are you referring to??


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Just a game. PC version of Subway Surfers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you also install bluestacks app player?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

No, the game is available with Setup. No need of bluestacks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it only crash while playing the game?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes Sir.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All I see from the publisher is for IOS, Android and Kindle> Subway Surfers


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Sir Wrench97, 

How can I post a screenshot of the game? Please give an idea.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Attached some screenshots of the game.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

WTH... Crashed again.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did you download it from this site? Subway Surfers for PC Free Download - Windows 7 / 8 / XP

As mentioned this games is meant to be installed and played on Android OS. Just because they say it's also for Windows doesn't mean it will work. Android is Linux Windows is Windows two totally different OS's and coding, software writing.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Jack. Just installed Windows 7 because couldn't find the solution of regular crashes.


----------

